# OSIR Vent POD install info please ....



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

After doing a search, I wasn't able to find a DIY for installing the OSIR vent pod. Being a WD40 and duct tape kinda guy, I'm concerned about doing some damage while trying to remove the oem vent.

Assistance with a how to would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks !

S.


----------



## MK4Jet (May 17, 2008)

just stick a flat head on the left or right side of the vent and pry..it will not damage it..its cake.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Use your fingertips to gently rock it side to side to pull it out. MK4jet is correct, it's pretty easy once you start backing it out.


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey Steve, what gauge did you end up going with again?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks guys - I'll carefully give it a try ...



Regina_TT said:


> Hey Steve, what gauge did you end up going with again?


Awaiting delivery of this:


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Here is what I used...
http://www.awe-tuning.com/media/pdf/A3_mk2tt_vent_gauge.pdf

I also won the exact same guage  at AudiExpo... Having it installed in a couple weeks.

Seems of great quality.


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

Stevelev said:


> Awaiting delivery of this:


Is that the Speedhut?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Regina_TT said:


> Is that the Speedhut?


Nope


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

Stevelev said:


> Nope


I would have been surprised if you had said yes. That looks much better than the limited images I've seen of the Speedhut. Can't wait to see it installed!


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Regina_TT said:


> Can't wait to see it installed!


 Me neither ! Decided I'm gonna pay someone to do it along wit the NS RSB ...


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Got mine installed...

The white is a tad off... more of a warm (yellow) white while the stock cluster is a cool (blue) white.

Can change the background and needle between red and white and any combo of each.

Start up...





Pics...


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

qckwitt said:


> Got mine installed...
> 
> The white is a tad off... more of a warm (yellow) white while the stock cluster is a cool (blue) white.
> 
> ...


Hey no fair.... how come that car does a needle sweep and mine doesn't? Is that only on the TTS or something??


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

DgonzTT said:


> Hey no fair.... how come that car does a needle sweep and mine doesn't? Is that only on the TTS or something??


If you have access to a VagCom you can enable gauge sweep... or if you ask your dealer nicely. From what I have seen it is mostly just the S model cars


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

qckwitt said:


> If you have access to a VagCom you can enable gauge sweep... or if you ask your dealer nicely. From what I have seen it is mostly just the S model cars


I have a shop that can VAG it for me but I know they'll hand the comp over to me & say "knock yourself out" so is there any info on how to actually enable it?


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Enabling Gauge Test/Needle Sweep
This will sweep the gauge needles through their full range automatically when you start the engine.

[Select]
[17 - Instruments]
[Coding - 07]
[Long Coding Helper]
Click on each of the Byte numbers in step 3) and you'll see the selectable options below.
Check the box for "Gauge Test/Needle Sweep active"

Close the Long Coding Helper by clicking the Windows X box on the top right of the screen or clicking the Exit button on the top left of the screen) will send your new Coding value back to the Coding screen.
[Do It!]


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey qckwitt, thanks for posting. Just curious if you're getting air flow around the gauge. Also, I've got both the black and silver bezel with my gauge and am wondering if the silver will actually look right as the cluster gauges have silver around them ?


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Stevelev said:


> Hey qckwiitt, thanks for posting. Just curious if you're getting air flow around the gauge. Also, I've got both the black and silver bezel with my gauge am am wondering if the silver will actually look right as the cluster gauges have silver around them ?


 Yes there is airflow around the gauge. 

You are able to swap out the black and silver bezel easily. 

I liked the black as it just looked better to me. Silver ring in a silver ring did not. 

If you would like i could take some photos with the silver tomorrow.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

qckwitt said:


> Yes there is airflow around the gauge.
> 
> You are able to swap out the black and silver bezel easily.
> 
> ...


 If a comparison pic isnt too much effort, it would be much appreciated. Thx !


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Here is the silver surround...


----------

